# Omg! So good!



## montego (Jun 4, 2019)

These little fuckers are hijacking my soul! 

 The chocolate ones are good but the vanilla are fucking crack I swear.


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jun 4, 2019)

montego said:


> These little fuckers are hijacking my soul!
> 
> The chocolate ones are good but the vanilla are fucking crack I swear.


You blending them up or eating them straight?

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Jun 4, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> You blending them up or eating them straight?
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


Just straight out the bag.

They have a little more fat then I like per serving post workout but, fuck it [emoji23]


----------



## squatster (Jun 5, 2019)

The problem is the bags are way too small.
If it was a10 lbs. bag then they would be great


----------



## psych (Jun 5, 2019)

nice


----------



## montego (Jun 5, 2019)

squatster said:


> The problem is the bags are way too small.
> If it was a10 lbs. bag then they would be great


Lol true!


----------



## SURGE (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice! I love the standard bars as well. Have you tried the cookies & creme ones?


----------



## montego (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah. These are covered in chocolate though [emoji23][emoji515]


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 15, 2019)

I can't for the life of me find these anywhere around me.  I've been to four stores now and no one carries them.  I'm about to order off the damn internet if that's what it takes.


----------



## montego (Jun 16, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> I can't for the life of me find these anywhere around me.  I've been to four stores now and no one carries them.  I'm about to order off the damn internet if that's what it takes.


Sam's club


----------



## Gambel (Jun 16, 2019)

squatster said:


> The problem is the bags are way too small.
> If it was a10 lbs. bag then they would be great





So true!!!


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 17, 2019)

My weakness,,,I had better stay away from them.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 17, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> *I can't for the life of me find these anywhere around me.*  I've been to four stores now and no one carries them.  I'm about to order off the damn internet if that's what it takes.



^^^smoke a "J" ..and they will find you


----------



## GearPro (Jun 17, 2019)

montego said:


> Sam's club



The bags of these at Sam’s are dangerously big. If you don’t have some serious self control you could develop diabetes before the end of the day.


----------



## odin (Jun 17, 2019)

I will have to try these out.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

The vanilla ones are FIRE


----------



## striffe (Jun 27, 2019)

130 cals per pack so not too bad if you have 10


----------



## Victory (Jul 24, 2019)

I love the chocolate ones.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 30, 2019)

I really fricking wish montego never posted this thread.  I can't figure out which I like best between the vanilla, chocolate or cookies and cream.  Guess I'll just have to keep eating them for the sake of science so I can figure out which is best.

Damn you montego.


----------



## montego (Jul 30, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> I really fricking wish montego never posted this thread.  I can't figure out which I like best between the vanilla, chocolate or cookies and cream.  Guess I'll just have to keep eating them for the sake of science so I can figure out which is best.
> 
> Damn you montego.


Lol. Glad I could bring a little uncertainty into your life [emoji1787]


----------



## Bigjape34 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just saw these at sams the other day haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 31, 2019)

Anybody know if they are at Costco too?

I'll be there tomorrow, so I guess i'll see for myself, lol!


----------



## mazrim (Aug 3, 2019)

A lady I work with's dad is pretty high up in Kellog's so she brings these in every once in awhile. Actually haven't tried them yet, so will have to give them a go next time.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 4, 2019)

A no go at my Costco, lol.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 26, 2019)

Once offseason starts, this is happening:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

